# Frustrated , Can't get pic to load



## gijive (Jan 5, 2009)

Avitar went in ok , but can I get a sig pic to load, I have reduced the pic to less than 500x100, file size 18.5k gif and jpg.

I've done a website based load up aptempt and a computer file attempt and still it says, too large, can't save file

HELP


----------



## seesul (Jan 5, 2009)

Maybe you got the same problem I had in past- check this http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/errors-problems/help-siggy-picture-downloading-needed-13746-2.html


----------



## Wurger (Jan 5, 2009)

Good direction Romek.

Here you are :

*A pic you want to be a siggy has to be uploaded somewhere in the forum before you start.*

1. Click on your uploaded pic with right mouse button, and then choose "Properties" option.
2. The new window will be opened.In the window find URL address of your pic.Then click directly on the address with left mouse button and then hit "Ctrl and a" keys together.
3. The URL address should become underlight.And then hit "Ctrl and c" ones together.
4. Close the window with "OK" button.
5. Go to the top of the forum site and click with left mouse button "User CP" option.The new site will be opened.
6. On left you will find "Control panel/Settings Options" with "Edit signature" option.Choose this one.
7. Next window will be opened.There you have to write "




".Then set the cursor between the "



" words and then hit "Ctrl and v" keys together.It will paste your URL address of the pic between the "img" tags._

*Warning !!! I use here inverted commas in order to avoid the system reaction.In your writing these commas must be omitted.*_

8. If the text is written click with left mouse button "Save signature" button below the window and enjoy your new siggy.

That's all. I hope I helped a bit.


----------



## gijive (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## gijive (Jan 5, 2009)

Ta da!

Thanks


----------



## Wurger (Jan 5, 2009)

Ur welcom.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 5, 2009)

Wurger's da man!!!! Wurger's da man!!!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 5, 2009)

All Hail Wojtek!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 5, 2009)

Jajcarze....


----------



## Njaco (Jan 5, 2009)

"Those crazy ole men in their flying machines...they uppity up, up, they go..."


----------

